# Bad place and date for a big competition?



## Inusagi (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry if this topic should be in the competition thread.

Anyway, I've always wondered why all the big competitions always have to be so late in the year. I mean, why isn't somewhere in the summer vacation. I think that's smarter, cause then people doesn't need to lose some of their days on work/school.

Secondly, why was/is the Euro 08 being in bilbao? I have to take three plains to get there, because it's such a unpopular place to travel to, and that's gonna cost alot of money.

I know I should post it in the wca forum, but I haven't registered myself there.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 20, 2008)

It has always been my impression that most competitions were put on by college kids (especially clubs... ie caltech). As colleges/universities are in session during the school year, it is the easiest time to meet up with other people to discuss stuff like competitions, as well as have everyone together to run one at all. Plus you get funding from colleges for events during the school year.

No idea about Europe.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't want to sound stupid or anything, but I didn't not understand that. I am very bad at English, even when I used a transalator.

But as long as I can see, you answered the first question (even though I didn't get it). Do you have any idea about my second?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I don't want to sound stupid or anything, but I didn't not understand that. I am very bad at English, even when I used a transalator.
> 
> But as long as I can see, you answered the first question (even though I didn't get it). Do you have any idea about my second?


He was saying some competitions are hosted by college students, and they only talk to each other in the school time.



JBCM627 said:


> No idea about Europe.


That means he doesn't know anything about your second question.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 21, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> and they only talk to each other in the school time.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 21, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > and they only talk to each other in the school time.
> ...


He means it's *easier* for college people to talk to their friends in school time.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 21, 2008)

Why does he mean that?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 21, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Why does he mean that?


Since is *easier* to talk to college friends during the school time, they make competitions during the school time.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 21, 2008)

Inusagi, when college is in session, the college students can meet up and talk to each other, since they are in the same classes.
In the summer, they would have to make plans to meet up.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 22, 2008)

I think that's a funny reason. If that's all, then I think they should change the date. Cause school days is nothing that should be sacrificed, as long as it's possible. Secondly, if the big competition is in the summer, then it would probably be seen in the wca page before the summer start (especially when it's a big one), and then they can plan if they want to go there or not.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

You have to remember that venues can be costly. Some places might be willing to donate their venues for free (or much cheaper), than in the summer, where you're competing with weddings and other events for meeting places.

Also, if a venue is willing to accomodate you on other things in the fall, it seems like a no-brainer to do it then.

Just because it's inconvient for you, doesn't mean that it's inconvient for everyone.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think evry big competitions that've been made so far, have got that problem...


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 24, 2008)

What about my second question?


----------



## shelley (Aug 25, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I think that's a funny reason. If that's all, then I think they should change the date. Cause school days is nothing that should be sacrificed, as long as it's possible. Secondly, if the big competition is in the summer, then it would probably be seen in the wca page before the summer start (especially when it's a big one), and then they can plan if they want to go there or not.



Why is that a funny reason? Take the Caltech club for instance. When classes are out for summer vacation, a lot of people go home. Tyson lives in the Bay Area, Leyan lives in New Jersey, Michael lives in New York, I live in Texas. It's much much easier to organize a competition at Caltech when we're all actually at Caltech.

Most of the time scheduling and location of a big competition depends on what's available. If it happens to be inconvenient for some people, that's too bad. Competition organizers can't possibly accommodate everyone.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 25, 2008)

US Open was big and was during the vacation.

European Open had to be moved from Poland to somewhere because of organisational problems in Poland. David Calvo offered to do it in Spain and he lives in Bilbao. (*very short summary*)


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 25, 2008)

shelley said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's a funny reason. If that's all, then I think they should change the date. Cause school days is nothing that should be sacrificed, as long as it's possible. Secondly, if the big competition is in the summer, then it would probably be seen in the wca page before the summer start (especially when it's a big one), and then they can plan if they want to go there or not.
> ...



But the Caltech is not a big competition. I meant like US, Euro and World champinship/open. My idea, is basically a big competition during the summer in a popular place, (popular to travel to) and the competitors can be travelling to that place to competete, and stay there to take a holiday at the same time. In that way, the competitors save money and doesn't need to sacrifice some days at school or work.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 25, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> But the Caltech is not a big competition. I meant like US, Euro and World champinship/open.



Caltech Winter 2007 had 100+ competitors, so what's "big"?


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 25, 2008)

Those three I've already mentioned... The reason is because those got a high money prize, which I think Caltech doesn't have.


----------



## shelley (Aug 25, 2008)

Every US Nationals and US Open has been in the summer.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 25, 2008)

The worst thing is, I live in Europe. Anyway, why don't they do that with World and Euro?


----------



## shelley (Aug 25, 2008)

You could have traveled to the US. Several European competitors did. I fail to see how that is the "worst thing." Anyway, at least you don't live in Africa, or Australia.

I think your question has already been answered.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 26, 2008)

So what's the answer?


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2008)

shelley said:


> Most of the time scheduling and location of a big competition depends on what's available. If it happens to be inconvenient for some people, that's too bad. Competition organizers can't possibly accommodate everyone.





AvGalen said:


> European Open had to be moved from Poland to somewhere because of organisational problems in Poland. David Calvo offered to do it in Spain and he lives in Bilbao. (*very short summary*)



Do these answer your question?


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Not really.

The one that said that Euro had to be move is answering one of my qestions, but the other one doesn't quite do that. Of course, he have a point, but the meaning of my question is: isn't it better to have it in the summervacation? Because then I think more people would be available to come. Just a thought. Cause normally people are travelling out from their country and visits a another one in the summer vacation. What if the country they take a vacation at is that country that there are a big competition?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 27, 2008)

Inusagi, when is a venue cheaper, in the fall or in the summer? Which venue do you think might be cheaper, one in the heart of a downtown metropolis, or one in a smaller town?

Perhaps it's better to have it in the fall, because some people might already have a different vacation planned for the summer, and this way it spaces them out.

But like shelley said, you can't please everyone.


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Inusagi, when is a venue cheaper, in the fall or in the summer? Which venue do you think might be cheaper, one in the heart of a downtown metropolis, or one in a smaller town?
> 
> Perhaps it's better to have it in the fall, because some people might already have a different vacation planned for the summer, and this way it spaces them out.
> 
> But like shelley said, you can't please everyone.



A venue is cheaper when it's on a more famous place. Bilbao is not one of those (if you ment money on travelling and not oragnizing, cause I don't know about how much it cost for organizing). I think it's fine that it was in Bilbao this year, but I don't want that the WC is gonna be in a unfamous place. When it's on a unfamous place, some people have to go on more plains, which will cost. If it was in Madrid (this is just a example, because it's in Spain too), it would be cheaper. There are more plains going to Madrid then Bilbao (cause it's the capital).

Maybe you're right about the fall thing. I was afraid that I would have a test in school the day those big competition were going to be organized. And were wondering if other got this problem (probably not). But now I just have to pray to God that I don't have a test that day.

I am not good in English. So don't laugh, but what does please mean? (the way you used it in your sentence).


----------



## MistArts (Aug 27, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I am not good in English. So don't laugh, but what does please mean? (the way you used it in your sentence).



To be satisfied with something/someone. Meaning that it meets your likes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 31, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> A venue is cheaper when it's on a more famous place.



Really, now?


----------



## Inusagi (Aug 31, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > A venue is cheaper when it's on a more famous place.
> ...



What do you mean by that?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 31, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Inusagi said:
> ...


He says you're wrong.

A more famous place would most likely be more expensive. Think about living in a city. The apartments are very expensive.

A lot of people go to cities so people want to charge you a lot for a venue. A lot of people will watch it, so they will charge you high.

At a rural place they're happy to have someone want a venue. They'll make it cheap so the person will pick their venue there.

I hope that makes sense. If not, the answer is, the venue will mostly likely be more expensive in a famous place.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 1, 2008)

From reading his entire post, I think he means transportation costs to the venue- flights will be more expensive if its in an obscure place, etc. not the actual cost of renting a venue.


----------



## jcuber (Sep 24, 2008)

I have the best place/time for a competition: Rockefeller Center/12:00 PM December 25th


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

That's a pretty bad place/time for me. Normally I am with friends/family in Holland during Christmas.


----------

